# JSTL Fehler



## Guest (12. Dez 2006)

Hi,

bei mir wirft der Einsatz des <c:forEach ... ></c:forEach>   seltsamerweise immer eine Tomcat-Fehlermeldung von folgendem Typ:



> exception
> 
> javax.servlet.ServletException: java.lang.AbstractMethodError: javax.servlet.jsp.PageContext.getELContext()Ljavax/el/ELContext;
> org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:822)
> ...



... andere <c Tags funktionieren allerdings... weiß jemand bescheid, woran das liegen könnte? Meine JSP sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
<%@ taglib prefix="c" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core"%>

<html>
<head><title>ListAllTeachers JSP</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="white"> 
<h2><font color="black">Liste aller Dozenten</font></h2>
<table width="400" border="1">
<c:forEach var="teacher" items="${listAllTeachers}">
<tr>
<td>${teacher.name}</td>
</tr>
</c:forEach>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


wenn ich mir einfach nur das listAllTeachers Set ausgeben lasse, zeigt er mir auch korrekt ein Array von Speicheradressen an.. sobald ich es jedoch über das c:forEach ausgeben lassen möchte, wird obige Fehlermeldung geworfen.

Hoffe es weiß jemand weiter?!?


gruß


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2006)

ach ja... ich hab auch statt dem Set schonmal einfach versucht eine Laufvariable ausgeben zu lassen. 

also z.B.:

<c:forEach var="i" begin="1" end="10">
<tr>
<td>${i }</td>
</tr>
</c:forEach>


läuft aber genauso wenig.. es muss also irgendetwas mit dem c:forEach Tag zu tun haben... die jstl.jar  und standard.jar sind im Ordner /common/lib/   im Tomcat Verzeichnis hinterlegt, sollten also auch zu finden sein, außerdem würde er ja sonst bei den  <c:set  Befehlen auch nix ausführen.   *verzweifel*


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2006)

äh.. bei meiner letzten message hats irgendwie die reihenfolge verhauen... also das was oben steht gehört eigentlich drunter!


----------

